
Does a programmer stop getting better once he gets a full time job and a family? - mooreds
https://www.quora.com/Does-a-programmer-stop-getting-better-once-he-gets-a-full-time-job-and-a-family?share=1
======
SixSigma
> Most programmers would rather put a bullet to their heads than program for
> fun after 10 hours of staring at code at work.

That doesn't sound like most programmers I know.

------
davelnewton
You'd have to deliberately _try_ to not get better during that "ten hour day"
at work.

